# لحديثى التخرج ((شرح لكيفيه حصر حديد التسليح لمشروع ))



## kotoz99 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اساتذتى واحبائى بشمهندسى المنتدى الاعزاء
اقدم لكم شرح بسيط كنت قد قدمتة فى احد الموضوعات التى يتسائل فيها حديثى التخرج عن (( حصر حديد التسليح بالموقع))
ولكنى وددت ان افند لة موضوعا خاصا ليسهل الوصول الية ولتعم الفائدة باذن الله 
الموضوع مفتوح للجميع لابداء الراى وافادة اخواننا حديثى التخرج الذين كنت منهم فى يوم من الايام ولا ازال منهم
تفضلو مشاركتى السابقة :85:السلام عليكم احبابى واخوانى المهندسين الكرام

* احب ان اوضح لكم طريقة حصر الحديد لتوريدة الى الموقع حسب خبرتى باذن الله
المرحلة الاولى:::::::
تحديد نوع العنصر المراد حصر حديدة لاعطاء امر شراء بعدد اطنان معينة من الحديد
المرحلة الثانية :::::::::
وهى اهم مرحلة وهى تخطيط مدى اتصال اسياخ حديد العنصر المراد تسليحة ومتى واين تكون اماكن واطوال الوصلات 
واماكن واطوال الوصلات هما امرين يخضعان لعاملين مهمين جدا هما الكود المتبع وكذلك ظروف التنفيذ المختلفة وسيتضح ذلك باذن الله فى المثال الذى ساشرحة باذن الله

مثال (1)......حصر حديد العمدان .....
مثلا لديك عمود مخزن ارتفاعة 7م مثل مشروعى 
طيب هل يعقل تنفيذيا ان يتم تسليح العمود ب سيخ طولة 7 م مرة واحدة ؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا لايعقل لامرين وهما ان ارتفاع الصب المسموح للعمدان هو 3 م فقط حتى لايحصل انفصال حبيبى للعمود(الا اذا تم استخدام بمب ذات خرطوم طويل ينزل لكعب العمود ويصبة)
الامر الاخر كيف يتم ربط سيخ بهذا الارتفاع دون ان ينبعج
طبعا هتقولولى بعدنا اوى عن موضوع الحصر 
لا مبعدناش دا احنا بنخطط للحصر بالفعل
طيب هنعمل العمود دا مثلا على مرحلتين يعنى هصب 3.5 م من العمود (تجاوزا) وفى المرحلة التالية اصب ال 3.5م الباقية
اذن ...............انتا محتاج لصب المرحلة الاولى من العمود اشارة حديد طولها = (3.5م + وصلة شد طولها 60 فاى القطر ) وهنا عملنا وصلة شد عشان الزلازل والرياح
طب مثلا كان القطر المستخدم فاى 16
اذا طول الاشارة = (3.5 + 60*0.016) = 4.5 م
طب الحديد بيجى بطول = 12م ............يعنى السيخ يطلعلى حتتين بطول 4.5م ويتبقى حتة 3م؟؟؟؟؟؟طب هعمل اية بالحتة ال 3 م دى ؟؟؟؟ لو ملهاش استخدام عندك فى الموقع يبقى تعمل حل تانى
تقطع السيخ ال 12م ل لطول التالى (4.5 م هستخدمة فى المرحلة الولى للعمدان + 2 حتة 3.75 م بهالك =0.5 م هستخدمهم فى المرحلة الثانية من صب العمود )
شفت انا بغير فكرى ازاى حسب احتياجى وتفريدتى لاطوال الحديد ومراحل واسلوب التنفيذ
طيب العمود عندى تسليحة 8 فاى 16
يبقى محتاج هنا للعمود الواحد فى المرحلة الاولى 8اسياخ هيدونى 8 حتت بطول 4.5م و16 حتة بطول 3.75م للمرحلة التانية
يعنى ال 8 اسياخ يكفوك تعمل عمود واحد مرحلة اولى وتعمل 2 عمود مرحلة تانية 
يعنى تاخد بالك انك هتيجى لوقت معين هتلاقى انك موفى عدد اشاير المرحلة التانية وبالتالى عترجع التفريدة للتالى (4.5+4.5+ فضلة 3م هتطلع غصب عنك)
معلش المثال كبر منى وتشعب بس حبيت احطكم فى الموقف بتاع الواحد لما بيفكر يورد حديد للموقع بيقعد يفكر هيعمل اية بالفضلة الى طالعة من السيخ وازاى يستغلها ولو ملهاش شغل يقللها
واى سؤال انا حاضر باذن الله
اخوكم مهندس / أحمد*​


----------



## kotoz99 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

المثال الثانى لتفريدة سقف سبق لى تنفيذة بالفعل 
مرفق ملف اتوكاد يوضح تفريدة التسليح للرقة العلوية للسقف
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدأ
السقف موضوع المثال عبارة عن سقف مستطيل لبلاطة فلات سلاب سمك 30سم رقتين سفلية وعلوية 
وطبعا المعروف ان الوصل فى الرقة السفلية لاسياخ الحديد يفضل واشدد على كلمة يفضل ((وليس يجب ))
اود منكم متابعة موضوعى السابق بعنوان ((دعوة للنقاش فى ((ان الكودات لا تشترط اماكن وصل الحديد بعيدا عن مناطق العزوم القصوى)))) رابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270546.html
نستكمل يفضل الوصل فى الرقة العلوية عند مناطق انعدام العزوم السالبة اى عند منتصف البحور او بعد خمس او ربع البحر من عند الركائز
وبالتالى يمكن الوصل فى هذة المناطق وصلة ضغط بطول = 45 قطر السيخ
ولكن مع العلم انة فى مشروعى غير مسموح باستخدام وصلات اقل من 1 متر فى اى مكان شد او ضغط وهذا طلب من الاستشارى فقط وليس ثابتا حيث المتفق علية بالاكود العالمية والكود لمصرى ان وصلة الضغط (من 40 الى 45 قطر السيخ ) ووصلة الشد (60 قطر السيخ )
طيب نخش بقى فى المثال المرفق
هنبدا بالبعد الافقى للمنشا عبارة عن بواكى ابعاها كالتالى (4.85 4.85 5.1 4.55 4.55 5.1 4.85 4.85)
طيب هتفتح ملف الكاد المرفق هتلاقى الوصلات كالتالى
12م ثم 6 م ثم 12 م ثم 12 م
يمكنك انن تتاكد من ان اماكن الوصل فى مكان صحيح بقياس بعد ربع البحر من وجة الركيزة (او الخمس ولكن للامان اخذها ربع) وهو المكان الذى لا يفضل (لايفضل وليس لا يجوز) الوصل عندة حيث العزوم السالبة العالية
كذلك يمكن التاكد من ابعاد الوصلات 1 م او تزيد قليلا فانت لن تستفيد من 0.6 م او 0.7 م زيادة فى السيخ لتضيع فيهم وقتك ووقت الصنايعى ليقطعهم (الا اذا كنت تريدة حسب مشروعك)
ناتى لشق الحصر اذا 
هذا المنظر للتفريدة يحتاج منك عدد 3.5 سيخ بطول 12 م حيث ابعاد المنظر (12+6+12+12)
البعد التالى الذى ستوزع علية هذا المنظر = 38.7 والتسليح 7 فى المتر
اذا عدد الاسياخ التى احتاجها = 3.5 * 38.7 * 7 = 948 سيخ + سيخ بادى = 949 سيخ فاى 16
طيب هتروح للمورد تقولة انا عاوز 949 سيخ قطر 16 لا طبعا هتطلبة بالطن
طيب فى معادلات تقريبية لمعرفة وزن المتر الطولى من السيخ باختلاف قطرة كالتاالى 
وزن المتر الطولى بالكجم = (قطر السيخ مم)فى (قطر السخ مم) / 162 = وزن المتر الطولى للسيخ
مثال القطر 16 مم
وزن المتر الطولى = (16*16) / 162 = 1.58 كجم / م..
طيب وزن السخ 16 كام بقى (وزن المتر الطولى فى الطول الكلى لليخ ) = 1.58 * 12م = 18.96 كجم 
الطن = 1000 كجم اذا وزن السيخ قطر 16 = 0.01896 طن
طب انتا عندك كام سيخ 16 مم مطلوبين ........949 سيخ صح؟؟
طيب يبقى وزنهم يساوى (وزن السيخ الواحد فى عدد الاسياخ ) = 0.01896 * 949= 18 طن 
كدة بقى تقدر تروح للمورد تطلب منة الحديد بتاعك يا هندسة 
الملف المرفق
http://www.mediafire.com/?9d4s72ut95ypnuh
معلش المثال طالى بس لازم نتعلم بالهداوة اتمنى الاطلاع على ملف الكاد المرفق اثناء قراءة الشرح ليسهل الفهم وكذلك فتح كود التفاصيل الانشائية المصرى لتعلم اماكن الوصل ايضا 
الرجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى ولاخوانى وللمسلمين جميعا تقبلو تحياتى واى سؤال انا حاضر باذن الله 
اخوكم مهندس / احمد (kotoz99(

=============================

ورد رسالة من احد الاعضاء الكرام تحوى استفسارا ... رددت على الاستفسار فى الرسائل ولكن وودت ان تشاركونا فى النقاش لتعم الفائدة باذن الله 
السؤال كان كالتالى 
(((بارك الله فيك على موضوع تفريد الحديد

ممكن بعد ازنك تفريد وحصر كميات الحديد في الهولو بلوك لو عندك ملفات عنها زي الكمرات والعصب بعد ازنك محتاجو ضروري ولو مثال بسيط 


ربنا يكتب لكم الاجر على جهدكم باذنه تعاى))) ###############################################################
الرد على الاستفسار 
السلام عليكم بشمهندس ******
تفريد وحصر حديد السقف الهولو بلوك مثلة مثل اى سقف 
بمعنى ... انتا بتفرد حديد وبتقطعة لمقاسات بناء على احتياجاتك
احتياجاتك هنا بتكون كالتالى
1- حديد البلاطة والى بيكون رقة واحدة عبارة عن فرش وغطا 
2- تسليح ال rips = الاعصاي 
3- تسليح الكمر المحيط بالبلاطة الهوردى + تسليح ال solid part 
4- الكانات المفتوحة للاعصاب 

جميل يبقى كدة احنا خلصنا المرحلة الاولى فى الحصر باننا حددنا احنا عاوزين نحصر حديد اية 
نخش على 
1- اليلاطة .... عندك باكية 9م * 6م مثلا .... يبقى انتا محتاج تقطع اطوال = 9م و 6م 
طيب انهى الاوفر انك تقطع الطلب الى طولة 9م على 9م وتطلع فضلة =3م .... هنا تسال نفسك انتا فى الموقع محتاج حديد بطول 3م من نفس القطر .... لو الاجابة نعم .. يبقى توكل على الله وقطع على 9م 
لو الاجابة ... لا ... يبقى تقطع على 6م ثم توصل بيه حديد بطول 4 م (3م+1م وصلة ) ... طبعا الوصلة مش 1م ولكن بتكون 60 القطر .. ولكن معظم الاستشاريين يشترطو الا تقل عن 1م

من المثال السابق تلاحظ الاتى ... هناك مرونة فى عملية الحصر لكل منشا وحسب احتياجات الموقع ... تعتمد هذة المرونة على فكر المهندس ووعية واتصالة بالاستشارى لمعرفة سماحياتة فى الحدود الهندسية 
وبالتالى لا يوجد ملف يعملك تفريدة الحديد 
ولكن الحل ان تتطلع على تفاصيل التسليح فى الكود وتقوم بعمل تفريد هندسى للمشروع وفقا لتفاصيل الكود ومراعاة الجوانب الاقتصادية كذلك 

... ثم تكمل باقى العناصر وتحسب الاطوالى التى ستحتاجها لحديد الكمر وكذلك حديد الكانات ... اذا فالمبدأ واحد حدد العناصر المطلوبة وحدد اطوالها وفقا لحالة السقف ثم احصر الحديد وفقا لاى الطرق تحقيقا لمتطلبات الكود ثم اقلها هدرا للحديد

وان اردت طرقا تقريبة لحساب حديد السقف الهوردى تفضل هذا الرابط للموضوع 
سؤال عم الحسابات التقريبية للهوردي
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وسدد خطاك واعانكم واكرمكم 

.. اخوك م/أحمد النقيب kotoz99 .. مصر
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## حارث مسلم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## lina 2010 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا احمد


----------



## تامر شهير (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد ...
لى عودة للتمعن أكثر واكثر ان شاء الله ...

وأشكرك على تفاعلك الكريم ...ورغبتك فى افادة الاخرين​*


----------



## lina 2010 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حضرتك تكمل لينا موضوع الحصر للبشه و الخوازيق و القواعد الشريطيه و السلالم


----------



## kotoz99 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

lina 2010 قال:


> ممكن حضرتك تكمل لينا موضوع الحصر للبشه و الخوازيق و القواعد الشريطيه و السلالم


السلام عليكم بشمهندسة لينا 
اسف جدا على تاخر الرد لضغط العمل قبل الاعياد
يارب الموضوع يكون وضحلك واخوانى حديثى التخرج طريقة الحصر
نعود لطلبك
بصى يا هندسة حضرتك لو فهمتى المثالين والكلام الى انا كاتبة فيهم هافهمى الاتى
ان مش لازم اقولك احصر اللبشة ازاى
لان اللبشة عكس البلاطة الفلات 
واى منشا او عنصر انشائى بيتحصر حديدة وفقا لاماكن التوقيف وطول الرباط المحدد 
وكل دا معروف لينا كمهندسين
ارجو الاطلاع على كود التفاصيل الانشائية والتعلم منة كمان كنت ولازلت افعل
تقبلو مرمرى وكل عام انتم والامة الاسلامية بخير


----------



## lina 2010 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بشمهندس جدااا


----------



## kotoz99 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

lina 2010 قال:


> شكرا بشمهندس جدااا


العفو يا بشمهندسة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجيار 2020 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## elfares (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elmasry8 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

جزاك الله خيرااااااا انا استفدت جدااا من موضوعك الجميل ده كل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## kotoz99 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حارث مسلم قال:


> رائع جدا





أبا حفص عمر قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد ...
> لى عودة للتمعن أكثر واكثر ان شاء الله ...
> 
> وأشكرك على تفاعلك الكريم ...ورغبتك فى افادة الاخرين​*





خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





الجيار 2020 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك





elfares قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





elmasry8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااا انا استفدت جدااا من موضوعك الجميل ده كل سنة وانتو طيبين


وانا كلمة جزاك الله كل خير دى عندى بالدنيا بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم ووفقنى للخير وسائر المسلمين باذن الله


----------



## علاء كمال اطائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك المتميز يااخ احمد ولكننا تعلمنا ان مسافة الاوفرلاب المطلوبة لتوصيل سيخ التسليح بالاخر هي :
40*قطر السيخ 
 لماذا اخترت 60* قطر السيخ 
  ارجو الاجابة .....


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed_nabil (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ...

ولكن عندي سؤال ع المثال الاول :

*لماذا لم تقوم بطرح cover الخرسانه من طول السيخ حيث لو كان العمود طوله 7 متر اذن طول سيخ العمود= 7-(2*سمك الcover ) طول السيخ هو 6.5 م (علي اساس ان الcover = 0.25 )

السؤال الثاني انا لم افهم جزئيه ان نجعل السيخ حته 4.5 و 2 حته 3.75 في المرحله الثانيه حيث ان طول الاشاره الواحده 4.5 م حسب الحساب فكيف سأضع اشاره سفليه 4.5 م و علويه 3.75 و الطول الرابط بينهم 1م كده طول السيخ سيكون اقل من 7 متر=3.5+2.5 =6 متر ..

ارجو التوضيح ...........وجزاكم الله كل خير 
وشكرا ع هذه المناقشه الهندسيه الفريد


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (3 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
مع اني انشائي قديم جدا 
ولكن الموضوع قيم ويق النظر فيه
شكرا لك وزادك الله من علمه
ازدنا لو تكرمت


----------



## kotoz99 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

علاء كمال اطائي قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك المتميز يااخ احمد ولكننا تعلمنا ان مسافة الاوفرلاب المطلوبة لتوصيل سيخ التسليح بالاخر هي :
> 40*قطر السيخ
> لماذا اخترت 60* قطر السيخ
> ارجو الاجابة .....


*السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اسف لتاخر ردى 
الوصلات الى باخدها فى مشاريعى بتكون كلها وصلات شد للامان فقط حيث انى غالبا بتكون فى مخازن يعنى احمال عالية تصل الى 700 كيلو جرام وكمان تفاديا لغلطات الحداد فمهما الوصلة قصرت معاة اكون فى السيف سيد مرتين (مرة لانى عملت وصلة فى مكان الاجهادات فية قليلة قدر الامكان )) (( والمرة الثانية انى عملت الوصلة وصلة شد يعنى اطول)) وذلك للامان فقط وليسس شرطا اصيلا .....تقبل تحياتى*


محمدسليمان احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس*


mohamed_nabil قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ...
> 
> ولكن عندي سؤال ع المثال الاول :
> 
> ...





مهندس رواوص قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراااااا





عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي
> مع اني انشائي قديم جدا
> ولكن الموضوع قيم ويق النظر فيه
> شكرا لك وزادك الله من علمه
> ازدنا لو تكرمت


بارك الله فيك دا بس من زوقك يا بشمهندس


----------



## bluewhale (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## محمد_النجار (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## kotoz99 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

bluewhale قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور على المجهود





محمد_النجار قال:


> جزاك الله خير





م.علي الهيتي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


مشكورين جميعا يا بشمهندسين وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## kotoz99 (4 يناير 2012)

للرفع لتعم الفائد باذن الله


----------



## eng.ibrahim_hashem (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sharif (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياهندسة وبارك الله فيك على جهودك الجبارة


----------



## kotoz99 (17 يناير 2012)

eng.ibrahim_hashem قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزانا واياكم اخى ابراهيم



eng-sharif قال:


> شكرا ياهندسة وبارك الله فيك على جهودك الجبارة


لا ولا جبارة ولا حاجة يا بشمهندس شاريف دا بس من زوقك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد على هندسه (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور مهندس قطز


----------



## clother (17 يناير 2012)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسة


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (18 يناير 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> المثال الثانى لتفريدة سقف سبق لى تنفيذة بالفعل
> مرفق ملف اتوكاد يوضح تفريدة التسليح للرقة العلوية للسقف
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدأ
> السقف موضوع المثال عبارة عن سقف مستطيل لبلاطة فلات سلاب سمك 30سم رقتين سفلية وعلوية
> ...




بارك الله لك مهندس احمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك خيرا 

المشكله عندى ان انا معنديش اوتوكاد ممكن تحول الملف المرفق لصوره وتحطها على الصفحه ولا حيبقى فيه مشكله

تحيتى


----------



## civil love (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## kotoz99 (19 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> بارك الله لك مهندس احمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك خيرا
> 
> المشكله عندى ان انا معنديش اوتوكاد ممكن تحول الملف المرفق لصوره وتحطها على الصفحه ولا حيبقى فيه مشكله
> 
> تحيتى


لا طبعا مفيش مشكلة 
واهلا وسهلا بيك يا بشمهندس احمد
بس نصيحة لازم تجيب اتوكاد وتتعلمة لانو ضرورى جدا لينا كمهندسين مدنى
عموما الصورة من الملف المرفق اهة بس يارب تكون واضحة لان فى الكاد بتقدر تزوم عشان تشوف اوضح 

وولو فى اى سؤال تانى انا حاضر باذن الله


----------



## kotoz99 (19 يناير 2012)

civil love قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​





clother قال:


> الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسة





محمد على هندسه قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور مهندس قطز


*ربنا يبارك فيكم يا جماعة 
والله كلمات الشكر دى بتهون على الواحد صعاب الدنيا وبتحسسة ان الدنيا بخير
طبعا الشكر والثواب من الله ولكن كما قال سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم فيبما معنى الحديث ان الكلمة الطيبة صدقة
شكرا لكم جدا 
واى سؤال انا حاضر باذن الله لان زكاة العلم اخراجة
ودعواتكم لى بظهر الغيب بالتوفيق والسداد 
اخوكم م/أحمد ((kotoz99)) مصر*


----------



## eng eslam emam (19 يناير 2012)

thnx eng ahmed


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد

هل هذا يعنى اننا نقيس مسافه مقدارها ربع البحر من وش العمود لغاية الخط الاحمر( هذه المنطقه لا يفضل عمل وصلات فيها) وان الوصل يبدا بعد الخط الاحمر كما هو موضح بالصوره؟


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يناير 2012)

_*Thanks*_​


----------



## marwan86 (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (20 يناير 2012)

زادك الله من علمه
مجهود جبار فعلا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد
> 
> هل هذا يعنى اننا نقيس مسافه مقدارها ربع البحر من وش العمود لغاية الخط الاحمر( هذه المنطقه لا يفضل عمل وصلات فيها) وان الوصل يبدا بعد الخط الاحمر كما هو موضح بالصوره؟


*ايوة تمام كدة يا بشمهندس احمد بس للامانة هذة التفصيلة لتفريد الحديد لسقف سلحتة بنظام شريحة وسط وشريحة عمود "(فلات سلاب) وكانت المسافة الى انتا تقصدها من وش الركيزة الى لا يفضل فيها الوصل = 0.33 البحر الخالص من وجهى الركائز فى شريحة العمود
و= 0.22 البحر الخالص فى شريحة الوسط
ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذة التفصيلة افتح كود الديتيلينج المصرى صفحة 44

ولكن احب ان انوة لنقطة هامة الوصلات لا يفضل ان تكون فى اماكن الاجهادات القصوى ((نصف البحر للعزم الموجب وفوق الركائز للعزم السالب ))...........لا يفضل لا يفضل وليس ممنوع طلاما* *التزمنا بطول الوصلة المنصوص علية بالكود وبحسب نوع وقطر الحديد المستعمل وخلف اماكن الوصلات
يرجى الاطلاع على كود الديتيلنج سيفيد كثيرا يا بشمهندس احمد *
*واى سؤال تانى انا حاضر باذن الله
اخوكم م/أحمد ((kotoz99))*


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يناير 2012)

eng eslam emam قال:


> thnx eng ahmed





wagih khalid قال:


> _*thanks*_​





marwan86 قال:


> شكرا اخي





عائشة بنت محمد قال:


> زادك الله من علمه
> مجهود جبار فعلا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك



*مشكورين اخوانى واخواتى على دعواتكم 
وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما وتوفيقا*


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يناير 2012)

eng eslam emam قال:


> thnx eng ahmed





wagih khalid قال:


> _*thanks*_​





marwan86 قال:


> شكرا اخي





عائشة بنت محمد قال:


> زادك الله من علمه
> مجهود جبار فعلا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك



*مشكورين اخوانى واخواتى على دعواتكم 
وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما وتوفيقا*


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد
ماذا عن الطريقه التى تتبعها حضرتك لتسليح سقف فلات سلاب غير منتظم توزيع الاعمده لان فى هذه الحاله سيكون من الصعب تحديد شرائح العود وشرائح الوسط


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد
> ماذا عن الطريقه التى تتبعها حضرتك لتسليح سقف فلات سلاب غير منتظم توزيع الاعمده لان فى هذه الحاله سيكون من الصعب تحديد شرائح العود وشرائح الوسط



السلام عليكم بشمهندس احمد
طلاما جينا لسقف غير منتظم فى توزيع الاعمدة يبقى هذا الموضوع متروك لمدى فهم المهندس لوضعية اماكن الوصلات
وكذلك عمل تباديل وتوافيق ذهنية ومفاضلات بين تفريدة واخرى
واستخدام اكثر من تفريدة
والمفاضلة بين الوقت والجهد المبذول من قبل الحداد والذى = مال 
وبين استخدام تفريدات معقدة لتوفير كمية الحديد والذى ايضا = مال
وبالتالى يكون لظروف المشروع ومدى النفع والعائد الاولوية فى هذة الاحوال وان كنت اميل لتوفير الحديد


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (20 يناير 2012)

معلش مهندس احمد استحملنى

هو بالنسبه للاسقف الفلات سلاب الغير منتظمة توزيع الاعمده الوقتى انا مببقاش عارف اماكن العزم السالب واماكن العزم الموجب بالتحديد سواء كان فى الرقه العليا او فى الرقه السفليه لذلك بننصمم البلاطه بالساب وهو اليطلع اماكن العزم الوجب والعزم السالب ومن خلال رسمة الاجهادات المفروض بنفرد الحديد وطبعا الكلا ده المختص به المهندس المصمم
السؤال هو بالنسبه للوحة التنفيذيه للفلات سلاب البينفذها المهندس المنفذ والوضعها المهندس المصمم هل بيكون متفرد فيها الحديد ومحدد اماكن الوصلات واطوال الاسياخ ولا بيترك الامر للمهندس المنفذ ولو ترك الامرللمهندس المنفذ اذاى حيعرف المهندس المنفذ اماكن العزم لانها بلاطه غير منتظمة التوزيع للاعمده

ارجو التعليق من حضرتك ولو فيه اى غلط توضحه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> معلش مهندس احمد استحملنى
> 
> هو بالنسبه للاسقف الفلات سلاب الغير منتظمة توزيع الاعمده الوقتى انا مببقاش عارف اماكن العزم السالب واماكن العزم الموجب بالتحديد سواء كان فى الرقه العليا او فى الرقه السفليه لذلك بننصمم البلاطه بالساب وهو اليطلع اماكن العزم الوجب والعزم السالب ومن خلال رسمة الاجهادات المفروض بنفرد الحديد وطبعا الكلا ده المختص به المهندس المصمم
> السؤال هو بالنسبه للوحة التنفيذيه للفلات سلاب البينفذها المهندس المنفذ والوضعها المهندس المصمم هل بيكون متفرد فيها الحديد ومحدد اماكن الوصلات واطوال الاسياخ ولا بيترك الامر للمهندس المنفذ ولو ترك الامرللمهندس المنفذ اذاى حيعرف المهندس المنفذ اماكن العزم لانها بلاطه غير منتظمة التوزيع للاعمده
> ...



سؤال جميل يا بشمهندس احمد
المصمم بيديك لوحة موضح فيها تسليح البلاطة وليس تفريدة حديد السقف
ولذلك انتا بتعمل تفريدة الحديد للسقف مع اخذ اشتراطات الكود فى الاعتبار 
وبعد كدة بتدى التفريدة للاستشارى والذى من واجبة ان يحدد مدى صحتها حسب التصميم
وهكذا


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (20 يناير 2012)

مالفرق بين لوحة تسليح البلاطه ولوحة تفريد الحديد

تحيتى


----------



## kotoz99 (21 يناير 2012)

*


احمد محمد احمد محم قال:



مالفرق بين لوحة تسليح البلاطه ولوحة تفريد الحديد

تحيتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس احمد
لوحة التسليح للبلاطة تكون عبارة عن بلان يوضح السقف بالكامل وبة يوجد مجرد علامات توضح تسليح الاسقف بالرقة السفلى والعليا ان وجدت ...وكذلك يوجد بة اطوال واماكن واعداد التسليح الاضافى 

اما بقى لو حة تفريدة التسليح هى عبارة عن اية بقى
عبارة عن اية بقى عندك السيخ طولة =12م .......طيب لو السقف احد بعدية 28م
طيب الاوفر انك تعمل اية تحط سيخ بطول 12+12+6 (يوجد 2م من الاسياخ عبارة عن وصلات)
هل الترتيب دا صح ؟؟؟
طبعا لا
لان انا معرفش السيخ ال12 دا هيقف فى منظقة اجهادات قليلة ولا لا
طيب نجيب بقى لوحة السقف ونبص السيخ ال12 الاولانى هيقف فين؟؟؟ هل فى منتصف البحر يبقى لا يفضل (لو بسلح رقة سفلية) ولا هيقف عند العمود يبقى لا يفضل (لو بسلح رقة عليا)

طيب ولنفرض ان التفريدة الى انا كاتبها مظبوطة وهتعملى وصلات فى اماكن ذات اجهادات دنيا يبقى زى الفل
نحصر بقى الحديد بتاع السقف على ضوء التفريدة

طيب ناخد بقى الخلاصة ........فى مهندس مصمم .......وفى مهندس موقع منفذ......مهندس التصميم يحطلك تسليح السقف وفقا لمعطيات التصميم
مهندس التنفيذ .....بيعمل اية بينفذ السقف ...يعنى عاوز حديد يبقى لازم يعمل تفريدة اقتصادية للسقف تحقق اشتراطات الكود وتحقق توفير للمالك عشان يحصر الحديد
هذا هو الفرق بين اللوحتين ويارب يكون الرد واضح يا ابو حميد
اخوكم م/أحمد ((kotoz99))
*


----------



## عرفه فاوي (21 يناير 2012)

بشمهندس قطز انت مهندس رائع وشرحك فوق الممتاز وياريت متحرمناش من اطلالاتك وموضوعاتك الرائعه تحياتي لك


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (21 يناير 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *
> السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس احمد
> لوحة التسليح للبلاطة تكون عبارة عن بلان يوضح السقف بالكامل وبة يوجد مجرد علامات توضح تسليح الاسقف بالرقة السفلى والعليا ان وجدت ...وكذلك يوجد بة اطوال واماكن واعداد التسليح الاضافى
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذا التوضيح السلس الرائع

ما مشار اليه باللون الاحمر بالفعل ينطبق على الرسمه المرفقه حيث انه فى السقف الفلات سلاب الغير منتظم توزيع الاعمده فى الرقه السفليه ممكن اوصل على محور عمود ( تعتبر منطقة ضغط ولكن من الممكن ان تكون منطقة شد لباكيه اخرى) 

ولو لاحظت سترى ان اى مكان سيتم فيه وصل السيخ الاحمر فى الرقه السفليه للباكيه الموجود فيها( ستكون منطقة شد) فلابد من الوصل فى منطقة شد

هل هذا صحيح مهندس احمد


----------



## mohamaedd (21 يناير 2012)

al kalaam maawaadix yaa soooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kotoz99 (21 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذا التوضيح السلس الرائع
> 
> ما مشار اليه باللون الاحمر بالفعل ينطبق على الرسمه المرفقه حيث انه فى السقف الفلات سلاب الغير منتظم توزيع الاعمده فى الرقه السفليه ممكن اوصل على محور عمود ( تعتبر منطقة ضغط ولكن من الممكن ان تكون منطقة شد لباكيه اخرى)
> 
> ...


الله الله يا بشمهندس احمد احييك على طرح هذا المثال
بالنسبة لوضع تفريدة لهذا السثق انا عندى راى وحل 
ولكن الامانة فى نقل العلم تقتدى الا ابوح فى قول المعلومة قبل التاكد من صحتها من كبار المهندسين .....باذن الله اعطيك الرد الصواب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذا التوضيح السلس الرائع
> 
> ما مشار اليه باللون الاحمر بالفعل ينطبق على الرسمه المرفقه حيث انه فى السقف الفلات سلاب الغير منتظم توزيع الاعمده فى الرقه السفليه ممكن اوصل على محور عمود ( تعتبر منطقة ضغط ولكن من الممكن ان تكون منطقة شد لباكيه اخرى)
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

من المعروف ان الوصلات يجب الا تكون في مكان واحد والرسمه المرفقه بها 4 بواكي متجاورة وتم الوصل في الباكية الثانية اليمني 
فيمكنك التوفيق وتوزيع اماكن الوصلات علي الاربع بواكي اذا لزم الامر لتفادي مشكلة عدم الانتظام 
مع مراعاة بقدر الامكان البعد عن اماكن الاجهادات القصوي


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (22 يناير 2012)

نعم ليس لها غير ذلك مهندس محى


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (22 يناير 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار مهندس احمد


----------



## kotoz99 (22 يناير 2012)

*
لالسلام عليكم بشمهندس احمد 
قد وعدتك ان ارد عليك بخصوص تفريدة السقف غير منظم فى توزيع العمدان
بالفعل فتحت الاتوكاد وشرعت فى بداية رسم السقف لعمل التفريدة ولكن وجدت ملاحظة اوقفت عندها العمل لعدم المعقولية
انظر الى الصورة المرفقة .......فى الشريحة 4 يوجد عمودان المسافة بينهما = 9.35 م وهذا لا يعقل فى البلاطات الفلات سلاب 
كذلك لاحظت فى تفريدتك ((الخططين الحمر)) ان السيخ الايسر يغطى مسافة اكبر من 12م اى اكبر من طول السيخ ولذا وجب التنبية
بس الملاحظات دى مش هتدايقنا اوى لما هنتكلم عن تفريد الحديد بشكل عام
انا ارى ان الحل فى هذة الحالة يكون بعمل تفريدة للشريحتين ((1 و 2))
ثم عمل تفريدة اخرى للشريحة ((4))
طيب المشكلة بقى فين ؟؟؟ فى الشريحة رقم ((3)) لانها موجودة بين شكلين من اشكال تفريد الحديد
هنا بقى لابد ان نعود بقى للكود ونتعامل مع سماحياتة والتى تنص على انة يفضل الا تكون الوصلات فى اماكن الاجهادات القصوى
ونعود ايضا لتسمية الكود للوصلات فى اماكن الشد باسم ((وصلات الشد)) بمعنى ان الوصلة مصممة بالفعل لتتحمل اجهاد شد اذا ما روعى فيها اشتراطات الكود من حيث طول الوصلة وجودة التنفيذ من حيث التربيط الجيد
معنى الكلام هنا 
اننا كمهندسين واجبنا الا نهدر الحديد طلاما نحن اسفل مظلة الكود ولكن نرتب الاولوياتوهى كالتالى
((الامان اولا ....ثم الاقتصاد ثانيا))
طيب الامان انى افضل عدم عمل وصلات فى اماكن الاجهادات القصوى.....جميل اوى ....عشان كدة عملت تفريدتين ...صح كدة
طب الشريحة رقم ((3)) انا مجبر ان يحدث بها وصلات شد اما من ناحية الشريحة ((2)) او ((4)) 
هنا استخدم ما اتاحة الكود لى بعمل وصلات شد صريحة مع الاتزام بجودة ومتانة التنفيذ
وبذلك اكون وفيت الامان والاقتصادية معا
تقبل تحياتى بشمهندس احمد واى سوال انا حاضر باذن الله
م/أحمد ((kotoz99))





*


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور مهندس احمد على هذا التوضيح والملاحظات جزاك الله خيرا 

اعرف ان فى الاسقف المنتظمة يتم فرش حديد الرقه السفليه فى الاتجاه الطويل وبعد كده الغطاء ونعكس فى الرقه العليا ........ بالنسبه للاسقف الغير منتظمه كيف نحدد اتجاه الفرش فى الرقه السفليه

بالنسبه لتسليح الكابولى هل يتم عمل شوك له ام لا

رايت صور لسقف فلات سلاب به كمرات مدفونه لماذا يتم عمل هذه الكمرات

تحيتى


----------



## kotoz99 (23 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> مشكور مهندس احمد على هذا التوضيح والملاحظات جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> اعرف ان فى الاسقف المنتظمة يتم فرش حديد الرقه السفليه فى الاتجاه الطويل وبعد كده الغطاء ونعكس فى الرقه العليا ........ بالنسبه للاسقف الغير منتظمه كيف نحدد اتجاه الفرش فى الرقه السفليه
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم بشمهندس احمد 
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول كنت قد سالتة من قبل فى موضوع
** سوال فى تسليح الفلات سلاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=250347
ولكن لابد ان تقرا جميع المشاركات فى الموضوع لانها مهمة
بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى
هناك رايين ....الراى الاول..لو كان الكابولى بحرة صغير والاحمال الحية علية خفيفة يبقى يتسلح مع البلاطة الفلات عادى اى تستمر فى الكابولى الشبكة السفلية والعلوية ولكن مع وضع اضافى فى الشبكة العليا التى بالكابولى ان يمتد فى البلاطة المجاورة للكابولى لمرة ونصف بحر الكابولى وذلك لمقاومة العزم السالب ان زاد عن ما يقاومة حديد الرقة العليا اللاصلى

الراى الثانى انة فى حالة الكوابيل الكبيرة البحر وذات الاحمال الحية العالية يتم تسليحة بواسطة شوك ......لزيادة مقاومة الهبوط .....وانا اميل لهذا الراى للامان


*


----------



## شام عامر (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا كثير بشمهندس احمد 
انشاء الله مأجورين


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك مهندس احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kotoz99 (24 يناير 2012)

شام عامر قال:


> شكرا كثير بشمهندس احمد
> انشاء الله مأجورين





احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> بارك الله لك مهندس احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطانا وخطاكم باذن الله


----------



## bboumediene (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elpashmohandes (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## kotoz99 (28 يناير 2012)

bboumediene قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





elpashmohandes قال:


> شكرا


شكر الله سعيكم ودعواكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

موضوع متميز وشرح ممتاز بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## عطرالحروف (31 يناير 2012)

ابداااااااااااااع ياباش مهندس زادك الله علما


----------



## kotoz99 (31 يناير 2012)

omer19877 قال:


> موضوع متميز وشرح ممتاز بارك الله فيك وزادك علما





عطرالحروف قال:


> ابداااااااااااااع ياباش مهندس زادك الله علما


بارك الله فيكم والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## هوايتي غير مجالي (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس انا استفدت كتير


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (4 فبراير 2012)

thank u for all


----------



## kotoz99 (5 فبراير 2012)

هوايتي غير مجالي قال:


> شكرا لك يا بشمهندس انا استفدت كتير





عبدالله مطيع قال:


> thank u for all


بارك الله فيكم والى الامام دائما باذن الله


----------



## شام عامر (6 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع​


----------



## kotoz99 (16 فبراير 2012)

شام عامر قال:


> مجهود رائع​


مشكور اخى شام دعواتكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيرو عبده (17 فبراير 2012)

تسلم الأيادى


----------



## yanar (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## QLQL (24 فبراير 2012)

تسلم...


----------



## kotoz99 (20 أبريل 2012)

upp 4 sharing knowledge


----------



## scan man (21 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## السيدنصير (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (25 أبريل 2012)

scan man قال:


> موضوع جميل





السيدنصير قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير



بارك الله فيكم وفى دعواكم


----------



## kotoz99 (20 مايو 2012)

*للرفع لنشر العلم وفقكم الله
رجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب
*


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer.house (23 مايو 2012)

ربنا يجازيك خير . واسمحولى أقول أن بعض اخواننا المهندسين والمهندسات ذوى الخبرة لايتكلم فى مثل هذه الأشياء لأنها بالنسبة له أمور بسيطة ولكنه ينسى أنها بالنسبة لحديثى التخرج- ( وهو كان منهم من قبل )-امور فى غاية الأهمية. فأرجو عدم الإستخفاف بشئ ولو كان بسيط . وتلك نصيحة من أخ لكم واجه معاناة شديدة فى بداية حياته العملية بسبب استخفاف المهندسين ذوى الخبرة معه فى العمل .


----------



## kotoz99 (23 مايو 2012)

engineer.house قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير . واسمحولى أقول أن بعض اخواننا المهندسين والمهندسات ذوى الخبرة لايتكلم فى مثل هذه الأشياء لأنها بالنسبة له أمور بسيطة ولكنه ينسى أنها بالنسبة لحديثى التخرج- ( وهو كان منهم من قبل )-امور فى غاية الأهمية. فأرجو عدم الإستخفاف بشئ ولو كان بسيط . وتلك نصيحة من أخ لكم واجه معاناة شديدة فى بداية حياته العملية بسبب استخفاف المهندسين ذوى الخبرة معه فى العمل .





محمد زكريا2010 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



*بارك الله فيكم وجازاكم خيرا ...ان شاء الله مفيش استخفاف يمكن المهندسين الكبار عقولهم منشغلة ببعض الامور ...ولكن ما ادركتة انك لن تجد المعلومة كاملة ..ولمن تجد انصاف او ارباع معلومات وعليك الاخذ بالاسباب لااكمال الباقى*


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (8 يونيو 2012)

الله يباركلك بس مش فاهمه مثال 1


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (8 يونيو 2012)

معلش سباشمهندس هو احنا لازم في كل البلاطات نعمل رقتين واحده سفليه ليها فرش وغطي ووحده علويه ليها فرش وغطي والبلاطه اصلا 20 سم اقصاها ولو كانت اقل مش ممكن كفايه رقه واحده وفرش وغطي واحد


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (8 يونيو 2012)

فهمت مثال 1 جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## aymanallam (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sherifarmy (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## kotoz99 (17 يونيو 2012)

شيماء صلاح 1 قال:


> معلش سباشمهندس هو احنا لازم في كل البلاطات نعمل رقتين واحده سفليه ليها فرش وغطي ووحده علويه ليها فرش وغطي والبلاطه اصلا 20 سم اقصاها ولو كانت اقل مش ممكن كفايه رقه واحده وفرش وغطي واحد



*اعتذر لتاخرى فى الرد بشمهندسة شيماء لانشغالى عن المنتدى
اولا البلاطات المصمتة (الكمرية) يكون تسليحها رقة واحدة سفلية فرش وغطا طلاما ان سمكها اقل من 16 سم ....اما اذا زاد سمكها عن 16سم تسلح بشبكة سفلية حسب التصميم وتوضع شبكة علوية بحديد مينيمم لمقاومة الانكماش يكون 5 اسياخ قطر 8 ملم لمقاومة الانكماش
اما البلاطات الاكمرية الفلات سلاب يكون تسليحها شبكتين سفلية وعلوية 
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك واى سئال انا حاضر باذن الله
*


----------



## kotoz99 (17 يونيو 2012)

aymanallam قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​





sherifarmy قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة



*بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم*


----------



## يونس الغذيفي (17 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على ما قدمت وكتبه الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد منك فيما يفيد المهندسين حديثي التخرج 
*​


----------



## miadakotb (18 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا مهندسه تصميم بس عندى انترفيو فى شركه مقاولات فى المكتب الفنى اريد معرفة ما هو اعمال المكتب الفنى بالتفصيل لو سمحتوا مع ارفاق المستندات بالترتيب وهل هو يفرق كثيرا عن التصميم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
​


----------



## م محمد حسين مصطفى (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hakarish (21 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ibrahem nenga (2 يوليو 2012)

ما هذا الكلام


----------



## ibrahem nenga (13 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## kotoz99 (18 أغسطس 2012)

يونس الغذيفي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل الخير على ما قدمت وكتبه الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد منك فيما يفيد المهندسين حديثي التخرج
> *​





م محمد حسين مصطفى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





hakarish قال:


> شكرا جزاك الله عنا خيرا





ibrahem nenga قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور





cr710 قال:


> الف شكر مجهود رائع



*بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..وكل عام انتم بخير بمناسبة رمضان ...وعيد سعيد عليكم*


----------



## kotoz99 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

للنشر لتعم الفائدة باذن الله


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kotoz99 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

SAMEH_BAHAA قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة
> جزاك الله خيرا



جزانا واياكم خيرا يا بشمهندس
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## sweet_smile (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك القيم يابشمهندس لكن لدي ستفسار في حصر حديد العمود حضرتك بتقول
(*تقطع السيخ ال 12م ل لطول التالى (4.5 م هستخدمة فى المرحلة الولى للعمدان + 2 حتة 3.75 م بهالك =0.5 م هستخدمهم فى المرحلة الثانية من صب العمود )
أنا جيت أحسب 4.5+(2*3.75) الناتج يطلع 12 متر مش فاهمة حضرتك تقصد ايه بال هالك 0.5م ؟؟؟ هل دي واصلة تقصد ولا حضرتك تقصد ايه أرجو التوضيح

*


----------



## kotoz99 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sweet_smile قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك القيم يابشمهندس لكن لدي ستفسار في حصر حديد العمود حضرتك بتقول
> (*تقطع السيخ ال 12م ل لطول التالى (4.5 م هستخدمة فى المرحلة الولى للعمدان + 2 حتة 3.75 م بهالك =0.5 م هستخدمهم فى المرحلة الثانية من صب العمود )
> أنا جيت أحسب 4.5+(2*3.75) الناتج يطلع 12 متر مش فاهمة حضرتك تقصد ايه بال هالك 0.5م ؟؟؟ هل دي واصلة تقصد ولا حضرتك تقصد ايه أرجو التوضيح
> 
> *



*اهلا وسهلا يا بشمهندسة
لو حضرتك قريتى المثلا هتلاحظى انى ضربت مثال بهمود لمخزن مكون من دور واحد فقط وارتفاع العمود بة =7م ...
وقلت انى هصب العمود على مرحلتين ...كل مرحلة بارتفاع 3.5م
اذا انا عاوز فى المرحاة الاولى طول =3.5+طور رباط(1م حيث قطر الحديد 16مم)
ناتى للوصلة الثانية لنحسب طولها فيكون =3.5 م اى ان هناك هالك = 0.25 م ...وبما نى ساقطع الحديد كالتالى 4.5+3.75+3.75 ...وانا عاوز فى المرحلة الثانية قطعية بطول 3.5 وهستخدم مكانها قطهية بطول 3.75 فيكون عندى هالك مقدارة 0.25 متر ووكذلك فى نفس السيخ عندى هالك 0.25 ايضا عشان عندى قطعتين 3.75م هستخدمهم مكان القطعتين الاصليتين ال3.5م
...........ولكن احب ان انوة لمعلومة قد تكون غابت عنى اثناء وضعى المثال الا وهى انة اذا كان السقف نهائى فلابد من تكريب حديد العمود فى السقف ...واقل طول يتم تكريبة عمليا لايقل عن 15سم 
وبما انى افترضت ان المخزن دور واحد فقط فلابد ان يتم تكريب ال 0.25م الزيادة فى الوصلة الثانية فى السقف 
..............................................
ساعطيكى مثال اخر افضل 
عندك مخزن بدورين وارتفاعة ايضا من وش الاساس الى ظهر الخرسانة =7م
طبعا هصب على مرحلتين .......هختار اطوال قطاعى تدينى اقل فضلة او متعطيش فضلات اصلا ودا الافضل
اذا هقطع حديد الوصلة الاولى 6م ودى قطعية لا تعطى أى فضلات
وفى المرحلة الثانية هقطع الحديد بمقاس 4م وهى قطعية ايضا لاتعطى اى فضلات 
اذا لنحسب بقى اطوال القطاعى كدة هتوفى معايا ارتفاع العمود بوصلاتة 
6+4=10م ........لو فصلناها هنلاقيها كالتالى .........

6م=5+0.9م ((وصلة لزوم المرحلة الثانية من العمود))لاحطى هنا قللت طول الوصلة عن 60فاى(16مم) بمقدار 6سم بعد موافقة الاستشارى
4م= 3م+0.2سم سمك البلاطة +0.9((وصلة لزوم عمدان الدور التالى))
اذا 10م =8م +1.8 وصلات+0.2 سمك بلاطة
.......................
لو ركزتى فى المثال الاخير بالرسم هيظبط جامد معاكى
تحياتى ليكى ولجميع المهندسين
م/أحمد النقيب kotoz99 *


----------



## sweet_smile (28 نوفمبر 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا يا بشمهندسة
> لو حضرتك قريتى المثلا هتلاحظى انى ضربت مثال بهمود لمخزن مكون من دور واحد فقط وارتفاع العمود بة =7م ...
> وقلت انى هصب العمود على مرحلتين ...كل مرحلة بارتفاع 3.5م
> اذا انا عاوز فى المرحاة الاولى طول =3.5+طور رباط(1م حيث قطر الحديد 16مم)
> ...



في المثال الأول :
خلاصة كلام حضرتك انى هستخدم قطعتين 3.5+3.75 يوفي لي الارتفاع 7م بالوصلة 1م وهيكون فيه هالك 0.25م تمام كده؟
وممكن اخد قطعتين 4.5+3.75 بوصلة 1م ويكون الهالك برده 0.25م؟

المثال التانى:
كويس يابشمهندس بس ليه 0.9 الوصلة في الدور التانى ؟؟ 
* ممكن حضرتك توضحها بالرسم عشان استوعبها أكتر ؟*
طيب كده انا قسطت السيخ ال 12 م ل4+6 عشان الارتفاع اللى عندي .طيب ال 2 متر الباقيين يروحوا فين ؟ولا هستخدمهم في اي مكان اخر في الموقع؟يعني مثلا لو عندي 8فاي 16 سيخ هيكون عندي 8 قطع بطول م4 + 8 قطع بطول 6م+8قطع بطول 2م ؟؟ تمام كده


----------



## kotoz99 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

sweet_smile قال:


> في المثال الأول :
> خلاصة كلام حضرتك انى هستخدم قطعتين 3.5+3.75 يوفي لي الارتفاع 7م بالوصلة 1م وهيكون فيه هالك 0.25م تمام كده؟
> وممكن اخد قطعتين 4.5+3.75 بوصلة 1م ويكون الهالك برده 0.25م؟
> 
> ...



لاتنسى اختى الكريمة ان هناك 0.9 سم ضائعة كطول رباط بين سيخى الوصلة((6 م و 4م))) وكذلك 0.9 اخرى للوصلة مع عمود الدور التالى
وتفضلى الرسمة المطلوبة


----------



## sweet_smile (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أووك تمااام شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## kotoz99 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

sweet_smile قال:


> أووك تمااام شكرا يابشمهندس



الشكر لله ...اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتى وحسنات امى وابى


----------



## abonaif007 (14 يناير 2013)

بشمهندس انا عندي صبة كمان يومين لاعمدة اطوالها 7 مر بالضبط والمقاول قص حديدهم متصل يعني السيخ الواحد طولو 7 متر 

ما هي أفضل طريقة للصب لا سيما انه عايز يصب في يوم واحد لكل العمدان 

ارجو الافادة يا بشمهندس واشكرك على موضوعك المتميز


----------



## kotoz99 (22 يناير 2013)

abonaif007 قال:


> بشمهندس انا عندي صبة كمان يومين لاعمدة اطوالها 7 مر بالضبط والمقاول قص حديدهم متصل يعني السيخ الواحد طولو 7 متر
> 
> ما هي أفضل طريقة للصب لا سيما انه عايز يصب في يوم واحد لكل العمدان
> 
> ارجو الافادة يا بشمهندس واشكرك على موضوعك المتميز


ارجو ان تحدد طريقة الصب لانها تؤثر على الطريقة 
صب بلدى ام بمب؟؟؟


----------



## taiscer (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kotoz99 (2 فبراير 2013)

taiscer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزانا الله خيرا واياكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (4 فبراير 2013)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (28 أبريل 2013)

جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك بمجهوده في هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## kotoz99 (1 مايو 2013)

م. تامر الشامى قال:


> جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك بمجهوده في هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناته



جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وبارك فيك الله


----------



## kotoz99 (18 يونيو 2013)

ورد رسالة من احد الاعضاء الكرام تحوى استفسارا ... رددت على الاستفسار فى الرسائل ولكن وودت ان تشاركونا فى النقاش لتعم الفائدة باذن الله 
السؤال كان كالتالى 
(((بارك الله فيك على موضوع تفريد الحديد

ممكن بعد ازنك تفريد وحصر كميات الحديد في الهولو بلوك لو عندك ملفات عنها زي الكمرات والعصب بعد ازنك محتاجو ضروري ولو مثال بسيط 


ربنا يكتب لكم الاجر على جهدكم باذنه تعاى))) ###############################################################
الرد على الاستفسار 
السلام عليكم بشمهندس ******
تفريد وحصر حديد السقف الهولو بلوك مثلة مثل اى سقف 
بمعنى ... انتا بتفرد حديد وبتقطعة لمقاسات بناء على احتياجاتك
احتياجاتك هنا بتكون كالتالى
1- حديد البلاطة والى بيكون رقة واحدة عبارة عن فرش وغطا 
2- تسليح ال rips = الاعصاي 
3- تسليح الكمر المحيط بالبلاطة الهوردى + تسليح ال solid part 
4- الكانات المفتوحة للاعصاب 

جميل يبقى كدة احنا خلصنا المرحلة الاولى فى الحصر باننا حددنا احنا عاوزين نحصر حديد اية 
نخش على 
1- اليلاطة .... عندك باكية 9م * 6م مثلا .... يبقى انتا محتاج تقطع اطوال = 9م و 6م 
طيب انهى الاوفر انك تقطع الطلب الى طولة 9م على 9م وتطلع فضلة =3م .... هنا تسال نفسك انتا فى الموقع محتاج حديد بطول 3م من نفس القطر .... لو الاجابة نعم .. يبقى توكل على الله وقطع على 9م 
لو الاجابة ... لا ... يبقى تقطع على 6م ثم توصل بيه حديد بطول 4 م (3م+1م وصلة ) ... طبعا الوصلة مش 1م ولكن بتكون 60 القطر .. ولكن معظم الاستشاريين يشترطو الا تقل عن 1م

من المثال السابق تلاحظ الاتى ... هناك مرونة فى عملية الحصر لكل منشا وحسب احتياجات الموقع ... تعتمد هذة المرونة على فكر المهندس ووعية واتصالة بالاستشارى لمعرفة سماحياتة فى الحدود الهندسية 
وبالتالى لا يوجد ملف يعملك تفريدة الحديد 
ولكن الحل ان تتطلع على تفاصيل التسليح فى الكود وتقوم بعمل تفريد هندسى للمشروع وفقا لتفاصيل الكود ومراعاة الجوانب الاقتصادية كذلك 

... ثم تكمل باقى العناصر وتحسب الاطوالى التى ستحتاجها لحديد الكمر وكذلك حديد الكانات ... اذا فالمبدأ واحد حدد العناصر المطلوبة وحدد اطوالها وفقا لحالة السقف ثم احصر الحديد وفقا لاى الطرق تحقيقا لمتطلبات الكود ثم اقلها هدرا للحديد

وان اردت طرقا تقريبة لحساب حديد السقف الهوردى تفضل هذا الرابط للموضوع 
سؤال عم الحسابات التقريبية للهوردي
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وسدد خطاك واعانكم واكرمكم 

.. اخوك م/أحمد النقيب kotoz99 .. مصر
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## mona elboragi (13 يوليو 2013)

انا توهت جداااااااااااا :7:


----------



## kotoz99 (27 يوليو 2013)

لا ان شاء الله مفيش توهان ... شوفى اية الحاجة الى مش واضحة وباذن الله نوضحها


----------



## Eman S (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ..لو سمحت اذا في إمكانية تبين كيف بنحسب حديد التسليح لل Shear Wall @ Retaining wall ?
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Eman S قال:


> السلام عليكم ..لو سمحت اذا في إمكانية تبين كيف بنحسب حديد التسليح لل Shear Wall @ Retaining wall ?
> ولك كل الشكر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ... احب اوضح لحضرتك حاجة 
موضوع الحصر متعلق فقط بعلمك بالتفصيلة الصحيحة للتسليح حسب الكود لاى عنصر
ووفقا لابعاد العنصر الى انتا عاوز تسلحة تقدر تحدد طول قطع الحديد المطلوبة ... وبكدة تقدر توفق الاطوال دى بحيث تطلع اقل نسبة هدر ... وتستخدم اى قضلات فى تسليح بقية اجزاء المشروع 
تحياتى


----------



## توررس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## kotoz99 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

توررس قال:


> الف شكر ياهندسه



العفو ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## zine eddine (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## elomda83 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا بس ليه استفسار 
*معلش سؤال بسيط وقد اكون مخطىء فارجو التوضيح 
فين الركوب بن السيخين الاول 4.5 وطول الاشارة 60قطر 16 =0.96 متر والاشارة التانية 3.75 نطرح منها متر الركوب يتبقى 2.75
معنى كده طول العمود 4.5 متر منهم متر ركوب و3.75 منهم متر ركوب يبقى الصافي 3.5+2.75= 6.25 وليس 7 متر**
*********
طيب هنعمل العمود دا مثلا على مرحلتين يعنى هصب 3.5 م من العمود (تجاوزا) وفى المرحلة التالية اصب ال 3.5م الباقية
اذن ...............انتا محتاج لصب المرحلة الاولى من العمود اشارة حديد طولها = (3.5م + وصلة شد طولها 60 فاى القطر ) وهنا عملنا وصلة شد عشان الزلازل والرياح
طب مثلا كان القطر المستخدم فاى 16
اذا طول الاشارة = (3.5 + 60*0.016) = 4.5 م**قطع السيخ ال 12م ل لطول التالى (4.5 م هستخدمة فى المرحلة الولى للعمدان + 2 حتة 3.75 م بهالك =0.5 م هستخدمهم فى المرحلة الثانية من صب العمود )
شفت انا بغير فكرى ازاى حسب احتياجى وتفريدتى لاطوال الحديد ومراحل واسلوب التنفيذ

*


----------



## kotoz99 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

elomda83 قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا بس ليه استفسار
> *معلش سؤال بسيط وقد اكون مخطىء فارجو التوضيح
> فين الركوب بن السيخين الاول 4.5 وطول الاشارة 60قطر 16 =0.96 متر والاشارة التانية 3.75 نطرح منها متر الركوب يتبقى 2.75
> معنى كده طول العمود 4.5 متر منهم متر ركوب و3.75 منهم متر ركوب يبقى الصافي 3.5+2.75= 6.25 وليس 7 متر**
> ...


السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس 
اولا احييك على تفاعلك وسعيك للفهم 
هيا بس الملحوظة انك وقعت فى خطأ بسيط .... انا هعيد شرح النقطة دى ....
بس خد الكلمة دى قبل الشرح وخليك فاكرها(( طول السيخ = طول العنصر + طول وصلة الشد او الضغط*(عدد قطع السيخ -1) ))... يعنى طول الرباط يتحسب مرة واحدة فقط 
بص يا بشمهندس ..... العمود كلو 7م
طيب انا هصبة على مرحلتين (( انا هنا بتكلم عن مراحل الصب مش الحديد ومن خلال كلامى هتفهم المشلة عندك فين))
هصب المرحلة الاولى 3.5 م مثلا والمرحلة الثانية مثلا 3.5 
طب نخش بقى على الحديد ... انا فى المرحلة الاولى هصب 3.5م .. يبقى عاوز حتة حديد طولها 3.5م (طبعا هوصلها فى الاشاير الى طالعة من المسلحة) 
طب عشان اصب المرحلة التانية الى هيا 3.5م برضة ... عاوز حتة حديد طولها 3.5 م 
طب عشان اوصل السيخين ببعض عاوز طول وصلة =60فاى (وصلة شد) =1م مثلا ... طبعا الطول دا هيتضاف لقطعة الحديد الى هستخدمها فى الوصلة الاولى عشان اقدر اوصل بيها الوصلة الثانية 
يبقى النتيجة فى الاخر اية 
انا فى الوصلة الاولى هصب 3.5م ... لكن هسيب 1م ظاهر من سيخ الحيد لزوم الرباط .. يبقى انا عاوز قطعة الحديد تكون = 3.5+1= 4.5 م
وفى الوصلة الثانية عاوز اصب 3.5م برضة ... ومش هضيف طول رباط لانى ضفتة فى الوصلة الاولى ... يبقى عاوز قطعة سيخ 3.5م 

برضة بص على الرسمة الى هرفقهالك فى الاتوكاد هتفهمك اكتر باذن الله


----------



## محمد أبو اسلام (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## kotoz99 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد أبو اسلام قال:


> مشكور


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## kotoz99 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

uppp


----------



## smart7 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

نايس


----------



## smart7 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

teslm bgd


----------



## kotoz99 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

smart7 قال:


> نايس





smart7 قال:


> مشكوووووووووور





fazlok قال:


> teslm bgd



جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (19 فبراير 2014)

للرفع لنشر العلم


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## kotoz99 (20 فبراير 2014)

Eng.El Seidy قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​



دعوة جميلة ...بارك الله فيكم وحياكم يا بشمهندس


----------



## galalelbremo2 (29 أبريل 2014)

انت راجل محترم والله


----------



## kotoz99 (17 يونيو 2014)

galalelbremo2 قال:


> انت راجل محترم والله



دا بس من زوقك يا بشمهندس يارب يبارك فيك


----------



## kotoz99 (2 يوليو 2014)

للرفع لنشر العلم ......وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير .. رمضان كريم


----------



## الروحانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس اعجز عن الشكر والله


----------



## غسان يونس (9 أغسطس 2014)

والله ماقصرت ... مشكور يابشمهندس وربنا يجزيك خير ...


----------



## kotoz99 (11 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ..انا سعيد انى قدرت افيدكم ولو بحاجة صغيرة ..وسغيد اكتر بدعواتكم


----------



## kotoz99 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

up


----------



## kotoz99 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

للرفع لتعم الفائدة باذن الله


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Esmail (24 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل الخير ....
.
لو امكن من حضرتك ووقتك .. انك تعمل فيديوهات الحديد والشوبج دروينج .. حيث ان المنتدى واليوتيوب اكمله 
يخلو من نوعية هذه الفيديوهات .. ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## kotoz99 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

Eng.Ahmed-Esmail قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل الخير ....
> .
> لو امكن من حضرتك ووقتك .. انك تعمل فيديوهات الحديد والشوبج دروينج .. حيث ان المنتدى واليوتيوب اكمله
> يخلو من نوعية هذه الفيديوهات .. ولكم جزيل الشكر.


والله يا بشمهندس كلامك مظبوط ولكن ضيق الوقت ... باذن الله ربنا ييسر الحال واعمل فيديوهات ويارب يحازينا بثواب نشر العلم ... تحياتى


----------



## dawodahmed (19 يناير 2015)

بوركتم على هذا الامر


----------



## kotoz99 (29 يناير 2015)

dawodahmed قال:


> بوركتم على هذا الامر



حياكم الله


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (30 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kotoz99 (5 فبراير 2015)

يكون الجحاوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك


حياكم الله


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (9 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحت فين الرابط بتاعة السقف اللي حصرت عليه


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (21 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohamed9x (10 أكتوبر 2015)

engelsha3er2010 قال:


> لو سمحت فين الرابط بتاعة السقف اللي حصرت عليه





http://www.mediafire.com/?9d4s72ut95ypnuh​


----------



## الشريف 1 (4 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك موضوع ممتع


----------

